# iCloud photo



## Mirou (14 Mai 2021)

bonjour,
Je ne comprends pas que malgré mon option, _stocker dans iCloud_,mes photos prennent sur mon disque dur plus de 15 GO. Ou alors dois je faire un transfert sur iCloud drive.je ne voudrai pas perdre mes photos lorsque je vais supprimer la librairie des photos dans Finder pour faire de 
la place.
merci


----------



## ericse (14 Mai 2021)

Mirou a dit:


> bonjour,
> Je ne comprends pas que malgré mon option, _stocker dans iCloud_,mes photos prennent sur mon disque dur plus de 15 GO. Ou alors dois je faire un transfert sur iCloud drive.je ne voudrai pas perdre mes photos lorsque je vais supprimer la librairie des photos dans Finder pour faire de
> la place.
> merci


Bonjour,
Je te déconseille de supprimer manuellement des photos de ton Mac, car elles seraient supprimées aussi d'iCloud
Il faut juste que tu coches *Optimiser le stockage du Mac* dans les options de *Photos*, et que tu laisses ton Mac faire de la place quand c'est nécessaire.


----------



## Mirou (14 Mai 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je te déconseille de supprimer manuellement des photos de ton Mac, car elles seraient supprimées aussi d'iCloud
> Il faut juste que tu coches *Optimiser le stockage du Mac* dans les options de *Photos*, et que tu laisses ton Mac faire de la place quand c'est nécessaire.





ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je te déconseille de supprimer manuellement des photos de ton Mac, car elles seraient supprimées aussi d'iCloud
> Il faut juste que tu coches *Optimiser le stockage du Mac* dans les options de *Photos*, et que tu laisses ton Mac faire de la place quand c'est nécessaire.


merci de votre réponse.mais je garde sur mon Mac mes 15 GO de photos et ne peut l'alléger Dois je en conclure que iCloud ne sert à rien...bizarre.et je m'oriente vers le disque  extérieur pour stocker des photos ?


----------



## ericse (14 Mai 2021)

Mirou a dit:


> merci de votre réponse.mais je garde sur mon Mac mes 15 GO de photos et ne peut l'alléger


Pas forcément, c'est le but de l'option *Optimiser le stockage*



Mirou a dit:


> Dois je en conclure que iCloud ne sert à rien


Ca dépend de ton besoin, moi j'en suis très content



Mirou a dit:


> ...bizarre.et je m'oriente vers le disque  extérieur pour stocker des photos ?


C'est une autre solution tout à fait valable et d'ailleurs pas incompatible  

En fait iCloud n'est pas un stockage à la Dropbox, c'est avant tout un outil de synchronisation entre appareils Apple (iPhone, iPad, Mac), qui peut aussi faire office de sauvegarde en cas de perte/vol/casse de son appareil.


----------



## Gwen (14 Mai 2021)

Même si les photos sont dans le Cloud, il reste les nombreuses images de Prévisualisation sur le Mac. D'où peut être ces 15 Go.


----------



## MrTom (15 Mai 2021)

Mirou a dit:


> Dois je en conclure que iCloud ne sert à rien...bizarre.et je m'oriente vers le disque extérieur pour stocker des photos ?


iCloud sert principalement à synchroniser les contenus entre les différents appareils, ce n'est pas un outil de sauvegarde en tant que tel.


----------



## AnthoZR8 (2 Juin 2021)

Donc vaut mieux préférer Google photos par exemple ?


----------



## MrTom (2 Juin 2021)

AnthoZR8 a dit:


> Donc vaut mieux préférer Google photos par exemple ?


Pour quel usage ?


----------



## AnthoZR8 (2 Juin 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Pour quel usage ?


Pouvoir sauvegarder les photos en supprimant celles stockés sur le téléphone


----------



## love_leeloo (2 Juin 2021)

là ce n'est pas sauvegarder mais plutôt déplacer les photos 

dans mon idée, sauvegarder, c'est avoir une copie de l'existant pour justement pouvoir récupérer en cas de perte.

par contre effectivement on peut vouloir juste les déplacer pour gagner de la place.


----------



## AnthoZR8 (2 Juin 2021)

Voila me suis mal exprimé alors je souhaite les déplacer pour ne pas le avoirs en doublon.
Je compte me prendre un service Cloud mais il parait que iCloud c'est un peut la misère pour les photos ?


----------



## ericse (2 Juin 2021)

AnthoZR8 a dit:


> il parait que iCloud c'est un peut la misère pour les photos


Ça dépend du besoin   
Pour ton usage Google Photo est mieux, puisqu'il a justement une fonction spéciale pour supprimer les photos du tél, mais il ne permet pas de synchroniser les photos entre appareils, ce que iCloud fait parfaitement.


----------



## AnthoZR8 (2 Juin 2021)

Je préférerai rester dans l'éco apple c'est vrai qu'avec tous les appareils de la marque c'est bien mieux.

Il y a un moyen de sauvegarder ses photos dans iCloud puis de supprimer les photos stocker sur la mémoire de l'iphone ? même manuellement c'est pas grave sa


----------



## MrTom (2 Juin 2021)

AnthoZR8 a dit:


> Il y a un moyen de sauvegarder ses photos dans iCloud puis de supprimer les photos stocker sur la mémoire de l'iphone ?


C'est un enfer à faire au quotidien et iOS n'est pas fait pour cela.


----------



## AnthoZR8 (2 Juin 2021)

Bon on va pas ce casser la tête je vais prendre Google du coup. Merci à vous


----------



## ericse (2 Juin 2021)

AnthoZR8 a dit:


> Je préférerai rester dans l'éco apple c'est vrai qu'avec tous les appareils de la marque c'est bien mieux.
> Il y a un moyen de sauvegarder ses photos dans iCloud puis de supprimer les photos stocker sur la mémoire de l'iphone ? même manuellement c'est pas grave sa


Qu'est-ce qui te déplais dans l'option *Optimiser le stockage* que j'ai conseillé en #2 ?


----------



## AnthoZR8 (2 Juin 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui te déplais dans l'option *Optimiser le stockage* que j'ai conseillé en #2 ?


Je crois que sa n'efface pas complètement les photos elles restent stockés sur le téléphone non ?


----------



## Gwen (2 Juin 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui te déplais dans l'option *Optimiser le stockage* que j'ai conseillé en #2 ?


Le soucis de cette solution c'est que cela prend quand même pas mal de place rien que pour les prévisualisations.

Apple aurait dû prévoir voir le coup et faire que l'on puisse avoir une partie non synchronisée avec iPhoto sur Mac. Cela aurait facilité la vie de pas mal d'utilisateurs.


----------



## ericse (2 Juin 2021)

AnthoZR8 a dit:


> Je crois que sa n'efface pas complètement les photos elles restent stockés sur le téléphone non ?


Oui et non : effectivement ça ne les efface pas "_complètement_", mais elles ne restent pas non plus sur le tél


----------



## ericse (2 Juin 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Apple aurait dû prévoir voir le coup et faire que l'on puisse avoir une partie non synchronisée avec iPhoto sur Mac. Cela aurait facilité la vie de pas mal d'utilisateurs.


C'est contre la philosophie d'Apple de permettre/nécessiter que l'utilisateur gère ses machines, c'est à la machine de se gérer et à l'utilisateur de se la couler douce en la laissant faire. Malheureusement ils sont un peu trop en avance sur l'humain, qui préfère tout contrôler


----------



## Gwen (3 Juin 2021)

ericse a dit:


> C'est contre la philosophie d'Apple de permettre/nécessiter que l'utilisateur gère ses machines, c'est à la machine de se gérer et à l'utilisateur de se la couler douce en la laissant faire. Malheureusement ils sont un peu trop en avance sur l'humain, qui préfère tout contrôler


Du temps d’iTunes, il suffisait de cocher/décocher une musique pour qu’elle ne soit pas transférée. Cela aurait été si simple de faire la meme chose. C’est juste qu’Apple n’a Pas réfléchis à la question.


----------



## ericse (3 Juin 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Du temps d’iTunes, il suffisait de cocher/décocher une musique pour qu’elle ne soit pas transférée. Cela aurait été si simple de faire la meme chose. C’est juste qu’Apple n’a Pas réfléchis à la question.


Personnellement, mais c'est juste moi, je pense qu'is y ont réfléchi très fort, et ont décidé de ne pas le faire  

Si tu regardes, les outils Apple vont de plus en plus dans le sens ou on ne leur dit pas _quoi faire_, mais on leur dit _quel résultat atteindre_, et la machine décide d'elle-même du meilleur moyen pour l'atteindre. Avec iCloud tu lui demandes de synchroniser tes appareils, le comment c'est iCloud qui gère. Tu lui demandes de ne pas saturer l'espace de ton iPhone, c'est lui qui décide quelles photos garder et lesquelles effacer du stockage local. Tu veux toutes tes photos sur ton Mac, tu décoches "Optimiser le stockage" et il les recopieras quand il aura le temps.

Mais les utilisateurs ne sont pas habitués à ça, il y a souvent des questions comme "Je veux effacer les photos de l'iPhone mais les garder dans le Cloud", ou au bien "J'ai activé iCloud il y a 10 min, pourquoi le transfert ne se fait pas ?", ou sur un autre sujet "Toute ma Ram est occupée alors que je n'ai que Safari ouvert ?", "Pourquoi j'ai de la place occupée sur mon disque en APFS ?", "Pourquoi mon Mac utilise le Swap alors que j'ai 16 Go ?", etc. 
C'est juste la machine qui cherche à optimiser son fonctionnement, et l'utilisateur qui se met en travers.

Mais encore une fois, ce n'est que mon avis perso


----------

